# Braucht jemand ein Howto für Btrfs als Root?

## Cellmate

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen Text zum Thema BTRFS als Root unter Gentoo verfasst, der so als Howto oder Hinweissammlung gedacht war.

Danach habe ich es irgendwie liegenlassen, zum einen, weil mir die Schwächen des Texts peinlich waren, zum anderen, weil ich wirklich keine Ahnung habe, ob sowas jemand brauchen kann.

Deswegen meine Frage oder meine Bitte: Kommentiert doch bitte mal diesen Text.  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://lab6.seismic.de/Gentoo_und_Btrfs_als_Root.pdf

Ich habe wollte noch ziemlich viel schreiben, habe aber auch gemerkt, dass ich ins Schwafeln gerate und habe dann irgendwann einfach aufgehört - der Text ist also nicht fertig, vieles müsste noch ausgearbeitet werden, und wahrscheinlich auch Dinge, auf die ich selbst nicht so schnell komme.

Bin dankbarf für jeden Hinweis. (Wenn's niemand braucht, schmeiß ich's weg...)

Dankeschön   :Smile: 

Euer Cellmate

----------

## musv

Ich verwende auch btrfs als Root allerdings ohne Subvolumes. Von daher wäre die Erklärung für mich durchaus interessant. 

Aber du hast Recht, Dein Text enthält ziemlich viel Geschwafel. Ich würde es so aufbauen (Ja, alles in Stichpunkten):

Problemszenarien:

teilweise Systemzerstörung bei Systemupdates durch fehlerhafte oder nicht compilierende Pakete

Zerstörung des Buildsystems oder integraler Komponenten (udev, Python, ...)

Lösungsansatz:

Anlegen von "Online-Backups" über Snapshots des Dateisystems durch Anlegen von Subvolumes bei Verwendung von btrfs.

Auftretende Probleme:

Partitionsgröße wird nicht richtig erkannt. (Kopieren B-Tree)

Probleme mit Grub 1/2

...

Troubleshooting bzw. Lösung:

-

-

-

Also mit anderen Worten: 

Ein lesbare Beschreibung der Probleme und Ideen ist durchaus wünschenswert. Aber die relevanten Informationen dürfen nicht untergehen. Und das ist in Deinem PDF irgendwie der Fall.

----------

## Cellmate

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich verwende auch btrfs als Root allerdings ohne Subvolumes. Von daher wäre die Erklärung für mich durchaus interessant. 
> 
> Aber du hast Recht, Dein Text enthält ziemlich viel Geschwafel. Ich würde es so aufbauen (Ja, alles in Stichpunkten):
> 
> 

  *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also mit anderen Worten: 
> 
> Ein lesbare Beschreibung der Probleme und Ideen ist durchaus wünschenswert. Aber die relevanten Informationen dürfen nicht untergehen. Und das ist in Deinem PDF irgendwie der Fall.

 

Die Meisten benutzen Gentoo wahrscheinlich, weil man hier selber entscheiden kann und die vorgefertigten Lösungen sich in Grenzen halten. Und dafür muss man auch wissen, auf welcher Grundlage, warum, ich das so und nicht anders gemacht habe. Vieles rangiert auch im Halbdunkel, warum braucht Btrfs mehr als doppelt so viel Platz wie eigentlich notwendig wäre? Warum wachsen die Metadaten trotz reinem Lesezugriff vor sich hin?

Meiner Meinung nach ist mein Weg bloß ein Ansatz, es gibt Gründe es so zu machen, aber 80% der Leute würden es aus eigenen Gründen anders machen.

Mit anderen Worten: Das sollen Hinweise sein auf einen möglichen Lösungsweg mit der Erwartung, dass niemand ihm 100% folgt.

Mit der tabellarischen Lösung geht mir das dann irgendwie verloren... Da könnte ich auch die Konfigurationsdateien kopieren und aus die Maus. Soll sich da jeder selbst suchen, wo der Gag versteckt ist.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Cellmate wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  warum braucht Btrfs mehr als doppelt so viel Platz wie eigentlich notwendig wäre? Warum wachsen die Metadaten trotz reinem Lesezugriff vor sich hin?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Da kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Kannst Du die Symptome mal näher erläutern?

Ich hab btrfs bisher nicht verwendet, zumal es im Kernel immer noch als unstable drinsteht.

Dennoch warte ich gespannt drauf zumal ich die Kombination aus mdraid lvm und filesystem doch sehr unzeitgemäß finde.

Das sollte meines Erachtens nach alles des filesystem machen.

Was mich bisher von der Benutzung besonders abgehalten hat, ist die Tatsache, das nicht sicher ist, ob man es, falls defekt, reparieren kann.

Siehe hier https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfsck

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist, dass es nicht schneller voran geht damit.

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist, dass es nicht schneller voran geht damit.

 

Manchmal hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, BTRFS sollte wohl Reiser4 endgültig aus dem Rennnen nehmen. Interessanterweise gibt's einige Parallelen zwischen beiden Dateisystemen. Beide nutzen B-Trees und unterstützen z.B. Online-Kompression. Nachdem 2.6.38 der letzte Kernel war, für den es einen Reiser4-Patch gab, bin ich danach auch auf BTRFS umgestiegen. Ab dieser Zeitpunkt flachten dann aber auch die Meldungen über neue Features und Verbesserungen in BTRFS irgendwie etwas ab. 

Wie schon mal erwähnt, nutze ich die ganzen Features von BTRFS (Subvolume, Schattenkopie) nicht. Bisher hatte ich einmal ein korruptes Dateisystem. Ich konnte aber alle Dateien noch auf eine andere Partition rüberkopieren. Die Reparatur besteht dann darin, das BTRFS-Dateisystem neu anzulegen und die Dateien wieder drauf zu kopieren. 

Bei der Geschwindigkeit hab ich bisher den Eindruck, dass es ein ganzes Stück langsamer als xfs ist. Auch auf einer SSD kommt BTRFS nicht an xfs von den Schreib-/Leseraten ran. Ich nutz BTRFS als Root-Partition und XFS den den ganzen Rest und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.

----------

## Cellmate

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bei der Geschwindigkeit hab ich bisher den Eindruck, dass es ein ganzes Stück langsamer als xfs ist. Auch auf einer SSD kommt BTRFS nicht an xfs von den Schreib-/Leseraten ran. Ich nutz BTRFS als Root-Partition und XFS den den ganzen Rest und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.

 

XFS ist auch nach meiner Erfahrung so ziemlich das schnellste Dateisystem - mit dem kleinen Nachteil, dass, falls jemand mal den Stecker zieht, plötzlich sehr, sehr Merkwürdiges auf der Platte ist - je nachdem, wer schneller auf der Platte war, Content oder Meta-Daten. Außerdem scheint mir XFS deswegen so schnell zu sein, weil es sehr aggressiv cachet. Das merkt man daran, dass auf der Maschine kaum noch Speicher übrig ist um darauf zu arbeiten. Für Workstations oder Applikations-Server nicht so optimal.

PS. Übrigens ist gestern ZFS für Linux in der Version 0.6.1 rausgekommen, ist auch schon im Portage-Tree. Die Autoren meinen, man könne das jetzt für die breite Masse empfehlen...

----------

## papahuhn

Ich war auch etwas über die durchgehend schlechten Phoronix Benchmarks schockiert. Die Features sind schon nicht schlecht, zumindest für diejenigen die sie gebrauchen können, aber die Performance ist für mich erstmal ein No-go.

----------

## mrueg

Du könntest unter https://wiki.gentoo.org einen Eintrag für btrfs als rootfs erstellen. Daran können dann auch mehr Leute arbeiten und werkeln.

----------

## Cellmate

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> Du könntest unter https://wiki.gentoo.org einen Eintrag für btrfs als rootfs erstellen. Daran können dann auch mehr Leute arbeiten und werkeln.

 

Gute Idee. Irgendwie bin ich darauf gar nicht gekommen.  :Smile: 

----------

